# US Citizen Living in the UK



## Alexia1970 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello, and thank you in advance for reading and for your response.

I'm an American who moved to the UK in 2005 and became a British citizen in 2013, in continuous full-time employment and paying NI and PAYE the entire time.

I'm writing to ask for information about any US pension or social security I would be entitled to from my employment in the USA. I worked in the US, part- and full-time, from 1988 to 1995, and then in full-time employment from 1995 to 2005. However, I did not pay into any 401K or additional pension scheme in the USA.

I am not sure how to find out what retirement benefits, if any, I might be entitled to, now living in the UK, from my short careers in the USA. I've recently learnt that I would have needed to accumulate 40 quarterly credits to be entitled to US benefits, but I haven't looked much into that just yet.

At this point in time, I am about 20 years away from retirement (if I'm lucky!), but it's certainly worth a bit of forward planning! Thanks again for any advice you might have.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Never fear - there is a US-UK social security treaty that covers your situation.

As long as you have your US social security number, you should be able to request a statement of your US SS contributions along with an estimate of your potential benefit at retirement age. Start here https://www.ssa.gov/international/

Unfortunately, so many requests are now tied to having a MySocialSecurity online account, for which you need a US mailing address, but there is also a Federal Benefits Unit at the London Embassy: https://uk.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/federal-benefits/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alexia1970 (Aug 19, 2017)

Bev, thanks so much, that is very helpful. I will look into the resources you provided - I think that should get me an answer. Much appreciated!


----------

